# Plant ID



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Which one is giant baby tears? D: I am confused... :/

















\

opps wrong forums! =S


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

first picture looks like star grass, second picture looks like giant baby tears


----------

